# Walmart Halloween 2008



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

*Walmart Halloween 2008 with some Pics*

Is it true? I have the privilege of the first Halloween sighting at Walmart for 2008?

I was wandering down the seasonal aisle looking for more school supplies when I saw familiar shapes at the end. An associate was setting out foam tombstones! I told my boys, "Look! It's started!". I asked the woman how many more pallets she had to unpack and she said that she didn't know the number because they were locked up in the garden center cages. She went on to say that they weren't supposed to put the Halloween merchandise out for another two weeks but with the aisle being so empty they thought they would start early.

I didn't have my camera with me so I don't have any pictures to share. Needless to say, I'll be checking back.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't checked the local Walmarts yet. A couple of weeks ago was the last time I was there and no Halloween things yet. Maybe I'll swing by today or tomorrow and check.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I must not go there...I always end up buying something.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I must not go there...I always end up buying something.


I know what you mean. I think it's a curse.


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update I have been waiting for them to put out their stuff for a while now.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Still back to school last time I checked.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I was just at four different Walmarts in Georgia this weekend (don't ask) and I did not see one Halloween item in any of the stores. What a shame. I can't wait any longer!


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

That's exciting. Nothing better than seeing 3 aisles full of Halloween stuff at Wal MArt. I was there about a week ago and asked customer service when they would be displaying their Halloween and she told me usually around the 1st of Septemeber. I'm gonna have to go and check tomorrow to see if they put anything out early. Thanks for that info.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I hate Walmart...but I love it! Like Lilly said, I always buy something...I can't help it...the...the bargains are just...EVERYWHERE! I can't resist them!!!:googly:


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

where are the pics


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

This Monday is when you can expect to see the Walmarts start to stock the shelves, I have inside info on this.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Troy is right, they start putting stuff out on the monday of this weekend 



Troy said:


> This Monday is when you can expect to see the Walmarts start to stock the shelves, I have inside info on this.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Also I was able to root through the stock a bit, nice to have a wife who works at Walmart!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I had to restock my floor adhesive supply for some corpses and went by WalMart-- all they had were were pimp costumes and slutty nurse stuff, some kiddie costumes, lights and the skeleton hand treat bowls. Nothing too exciting, but the aisle was pretty empty and prone to good stuff being delivered. I did, however, score the following:










I couldn't resist them... because I've been friggin' cold!

There was actually a couple there taking pictures of EVERYTHING. I should've given them our forum info...


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Those are cute! Did they have other patterns? I might have to get a couple, myself.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Night Owl said:


> Those are cute! Did they have other patterns? I might have to get a couple, myself.


There were three others. One had cute cartoonish ghosts, there was a pretty nice skull pattern (both on a black backrgound) and the third was purple with black bats and "eek!" and I wanna say something green, but I didn't look too closely. Only $7.50.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Walmart, Samsclub and Target all have their Halloween items on their websites (some items not available in stores).


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> slutty nurse stuff


And what is wrong with slutty nurses?!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job Haunti, your a first class Hauntforum agent. Mmmmm those skellys looked to be about 3 ft.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And remember folks this stuff goes on sale when the season is over. I know its a killer to wait but you can save bucks. Also remember to put some money away for the sales too.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Great job Haunti, your a first class Hauntforum agent. Mmmmm those skellys looked to be about 3 ft.


First, thanks Haunti for the pics. The skelly looks to be very similar to the ones I saw at Big Lots, if so pretty nice, and I think the ones BL had were 3 feet.

It looks like WM has black candlesticks again. I got the last one last year from our store and was hoping to end up with a pair. Will need to check it out.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh man, I forgot about those doorbells. My mom played with one FOREVER, giggling like a little school girl.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I was able to "root" through muy local Walmarts stash yesterday, I couldn't pass on the Gemmy Witch (with skull globe) she was $98 but I get a 10% discount because my wife works there, I also picked up 4 of the 16" foam pumpkins. Expect to see most all walmart stuff to be on the shelves by Monday.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Stopped at our local Walmart today. Nothing, Absolutely nothing. The aisles are still packed with back to school stuff. It would be a miracle if they managed to clear the back to school stuff out in 1 day to be ready for Halloween by Monday. So sad......


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Just got home from walmart and they had the nolvety halloween shirts and the witch out.. I want the coffin tombstone. I will stop in everyday until I get it.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Stopped in our local Walmart today and saw nothing. Asked, and was told that Monday they were told to start clearing shelves to start Halloween merchandise. Don't know if that meant Halloween would be all out or just in the process. So frustrating!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like they have some neat stuff this year.. Still waiting for ours down here to start stocking.. And waiting.. And waiting LOL thanks for the pics..


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

the gargoyle tombstones look awesome, I plan to give the gargs some LED eyes. In fact all the bigger tombstones they have look very good (at least what I saw).


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Also walmart .com has a great price on "Jason", I got him...I have no idea where he will be in the Haunt though.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Just came home from Walmart and no halloween decor or props out yet. They did have some costume props ( knives , wigs, etc) but that was it. Maybe till next weekend.....


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Haunti! Looking good for this year....I'll have to head over on Tuesday and see what our Wally World has.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Haunti, those are great. What was the deal with the straps on the skulls in the first picture? Looks like some sort of strap on?

-TM


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I just went to Walmart last night. Picked up a few things. 
The best was the Phantom of the opera prop. Eyes lite up and he rips his face off. Really a cool prop. Relatively cheap as well. $29.99.

I have been trying to find a video of it somewhere on line.


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

I went there Monday and they had a few things out.....tombstones mostly. They had 3 aisles cleared though with the black and orange backgrounds. I think i'll go check it out again tomorrow and see what kind of goodies I can get.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> Haunti, those are great. What was the deal with the straps on the skulls in the first picture? Looks like some sort of strap on?
> 
> -TM


They are legs my dear. It's a skull-spider thing.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine just got there stuff in. I wasnt real impressed, but hopefully they will get more. The blucky's look nice, along with the foam skulls.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

My daughter and I went to wally world yesterday and they were slowly...... putting things on the shelves. The employess had put up barracades so nobody could go down the isle. After lurking on the ends we decided to come back after a bit. We then saw the two employess leave the area and some other customers pushed the one cart over and went in. Of course we had to go in too. After we picked up 2 tombstones and a set of lights here came the one employee back. He had the nerve to complain that we were buying things already. What did he expect for them to stay there forever????? We just looked at him and laughed and went on our way. Guess we have to go to another wal-mart to buy more.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I checked out a few Walmarts recently. They've got next to nothing on the shelves so far. Talk about a buzzkill!!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't wait to check the Wally Worlds here.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Yea, nothing here yet either. Walmart, Target, etc. nothing. Man......this bites.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

my wal-mart was starting to put up stuff while I was there. Not impressed at all yet looked like the same crap as last year. My wal-mart cheaps out on all the halloween stuff now.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My local Walmart has all its halloween stuff out as of last friday. Menards had stuff the week before . Kmart had its stuff out although it was limited, Target still nothing.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Our Walmart had stuff out last Friday. Although I was slightly disappointed that there was one aisle of Halloween stuff (one and a half if you count the party stuff) and about 3 and a half aisles of candy! And I saw no other cleared aisles for more to go in. Although they did seem to have some deals on some party things and few decorations I might grab because they had them cheaper than Big Lots!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We went to two Wal-Marts this weekend (the first didn't have any Krylon Fusion Flat Black left) and both had started putting stuff out with room for more, especially once the remaining aisle of Back to School stuff clears out. I nabbed an el-cheapo $20 fog machine to use for Agnes' cauldron, a couple foam chains, and a really nice 30" cross tombstone for $13. Can't wait for the rest to come out.

-TM


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yes as a matter of fact i was at two walmarts yesterday and saw the costumes were out and a sam's club had out a few props....really cool one's too!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Picked up a 20 buck fogger, no timer yet though. The other thing I bought that I liked was a 10 buck 4ft ground breaker. No torso or pelvis but I'll make a foam area and plan on clothing the prop anyway. I think it looks much better than the blucky I bought and it's far more poseable. Has screws at the wrist, knee and ankle. The head also looks realistic, not alien. May buy another one or two.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Picked up a 20 buck fogger, no timer yet though. The other thing I bought that I liked was a 10 buck 4ft ground breaker. No torso or pelvis but I'll make a foam area and plan on clothing the prop anyway. I think it looks much better than the blucky I bought and it's far more poseable. Has screws at the wrist, knee and ankle. The head also looks realistic, not alien. May buy another one or two.


Spookie do you have a pic of that ground breaker? I don't remember seeing that at my Walmart? It sounds pretty cool and I could use a few ground breakers in my graveyard.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Walmart out here is the pits....they have several shelves stocked of child's play stuff...no improvement over last year and no big life size animated anything


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, ours is missing some of the things Haunti posted in her pics even. Nothing animated at all was out - lifesize or not. Pheh, they didn't even have any inflatables (not that I buy those things outside xmas anyways). Mostly just costumes and a few really simple lawn ornaments (the stuff Haunti posted). 

I hope it's just early and more is coming but I have a really bad feeling that this is it this year for them - a really big downsizing from last year for certain if so.

-TM


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*4 ft. Breaking Skeleton photo*



Joiseygal said:


> Spookie do you have a pic of that ground breaker? I don't remember seeing that at my Walmart? It sounds pretty cool and I could use a few ground breakers in my graveyard.


Took photos today and added them to my Flickr site. Here's the link:

Halloween Store Sightings - a set on Flickr

The 4 ft. Breaking Skeleton is packaged in a bag. I almost overlooked it. It seems to be made of a hard material so I don't think it's foam based and therefore should hold up outside better.


----------



## Spooky Guys (Sep 14, 2008)

*Walmart halloween deco*

Been there yesterday they have some things out prices were okay.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Vancouver said:


> Walmart out here is the pits....they have several shelves stocked of child's play stuff...no improvement over last year and no big life size animated anything


The Wal-Mart out here in Edmonton has alot of stuff, though it is a Supercenter one. The one I was at today had 3 different foggers, as well as a ground fogger, tons of graveyard stuff, lots of Gemmy products, as well as inflatables. There were a good 8 or 9 isles of stuff.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Took photos today and added them to my Flickr site. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607248109644/
> 
> The 4 ft. Breaking Skeleton is packaged in a bag. I almost overlooked it. It seems to be made of a hard material so I don't think it's foam based and therefore should hold up outside better.


THanks Spookie. I will go tomorrow and pick one up.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

We have two Walmarts near us and early on I saw a few animated props, I remember the talking witch holding the spirit skeleton ball that also talks. When I was there this weekend, at one place all large size animated were gone and the other store had the witch (maybe last one) way up on the uppermost shelf. Just the one box. I don't know if big stuff has been mostly sold out or is still on its way and not put out yet. I do know that Costco sold out of this huge spider that I saw early in the season in just a week or less.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Spookie, your Wal-Mart sounds like mine. And my Dollar Tree and my Target. They're always sold out of the good stuff even before they finish stocking! It drives me crazy. I have yet to see any of the big stuff in person that has been mentioned. It's all kiddie costumes and party goods leftover.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was looking on the walmart's website and I came across this inflatable crime scene. I think this is so cool. I think it would definitly catch peoples attention. Only thing it is too much money, so hopefully it will be available the day after halloween or cheaper next year.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10248017


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Updated my photo site with some Wal-mart halloween candy. Also stuff posted from other stores like Big Lots, Target, Cost Plus World Markets, TJMaxx there.

Halloween Store Sightings - a set on Flickr


----------

